# Buying a GTO - Please Help



## lynyrdskynyrd (Mar 26, 2011)

So i'm in the market for a new (used) car... i'm in my early 30's and have never owned a v8 so i think now is a pretty good time to cross that off the list if you know what i mean.

I've liked the Monaro for a long time now and only recently discovered that the GTO was actually the same car available in the US so naturally i want one.

as a new buyer i have a couple of questions. First of all why has the price of these fallen off so much? MSRP was 32k correct? there are a couple for sale locally with around 30-40,000 miles for $15-17,000 (that is low mileage for that age if you ask me). Value has been cut in half already? 

What should i check for when inspecting/testing one of these used?

How is the build quality in general? (searching seems to bring up alot of issues and this has me worried) 

Lastly, what is the right price to pay in this market?


FYI - incase it helps i think i'd prefer an 04' - i heard the 05's and 06's are drive by wire correct? i dont like that. also i prefer the flat hood


Thanks


Edit: 1 more question - What octane do these require? would assume 87 is no problem for a sbc but just checking


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

12K to 18K, depending on miles and condition of car I'd say. There's nothing wrong with drive-by-wire, not sure what your hang ups are there. 

As far as build quality: 

1. I've had to have the front struts replaced under warranty. Drove a rental car on GM's dime for almost 3 weeks.

2. The paint on the door handles on both sides started coming off after a couple years so I had them repainted. 

3. The cable broke in the trunk that does the remote release and I tore into that and fixed it myself using steel fishing leader. 

4. The passenger window decided it would go up about an inch from the top of the door and stop (this happened in a thunderstorm on the interstate on the way to see my family, had my wife stuff a towel in the window crack). Then at a gas station, the window fixed itself. I took it to the dealership and they couldn't replicate the problem so they did nothing, luckily it hasn't happened since. 

5. My CD player recently quit working, but that could've been from a jar to the car body during a minor wreck on the interstate. 

6. The leather pulled apart on the top of the back of my rear seats and headrests where the stitching holds the different panels of leather together. Seems to be worse in hotter climates. My local upholstery shop couldn't match the shade of blue so I just got the windows tinted to 15% where I don't have to look in the back glass to see it. 

That's about it. I bought the car new in '06 and these incidents have happened over the last 5 years. As far as engine/drivetrain problems: none whatsever. The thing is built like a German tank and runs like a raped Ape.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Dusty pretty much explained a big chunk of the common things to look for and solve...I personally have an 05' and absolutely love the car...if your new to V8's your in for a treat...these cars have quite some power  especially the 6.0's...=D


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

If you're already asking if it takes 87 Octane, this may be the wrong car for you.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

lynyrdskynyrd said:


> So i'm in the market for a new (used) car... i'm in my early 30's and have never owned a v8 so i think now is a pretty good time to cross that off the list if you know what i mean.
> 
> I've liked the Monaro for a long time now and only recently discovered that the GTO was actually the same car available in the US so naturally i want one.
> 
> ...


Where did you here this? Have you ever looked at one of these cars? 

>>Drive-by-wire, DbW, by-wire, or x-by-wire technology in the automotive industry replaces the traditional mechanical control systems with electronic control systems using electromechanical actuators and human-machine interfaces such as pedal and steering feel emulators. *Hence, the traditional components such as the steering column, intermediate shafts, pumps, hoses, belts, coolers and vacuum servos and master cylinders are eliminated from the vehicle.* Examples include electronic throttle control and brake-by-wire.

Seems you are listening to people who have no clue on this car and are associating TSB's to a long long list of defects. You may be better off buying a hybrid.


----------



## BRZN (Jan 31, 2011)

Like others stated above: this may not be the best car for you. V8, yes: but a Modern Muscle V8: 350 HP LS1 or 400 HP LS2 in stock form. It uses premium fuel: at least 91 octane or 93 if you're lucky enough to be able to get it where you live.

Drive by wire an issue? Immediate response from your foot to the throttle body via an electrical current vs. the lag through a cable. I call that a plus.

Price falling fast on these cars? Have you priced premium lately? You get your foot into this car outside of highway cruising for any length of time and you can get as little as 8mpg!


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

BRZN said:


> You get your foot into this car outside of highway cruising for any length of time and you can get as little as 8mpg!


Not to mention how hard it is driving without your foot down :lol: I told myself when I first bought it that I will take it easy so gas will not be an issue. And then I drove it. haha


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

My GTO just hit 37000 miles and the only issue I have had since I bought it was the stitching on the rear seat backs. They were replaced under warranty. I pulled the history report and the only things that were fixed before I bought the car was the power steering pump pulley was replaced and the front driver side seat belt assembly was replaced. There are a few things on the suspension that I am replacing like radius rod bushings and rear springs and shocks just for preference. My stock RR bushings were fine but the new Lovells give a much better brake feel. Im just trying to stiffen up the rear a little with the new shocks and springs to help with wheelhop.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Where did you here this? Have you ever looked at one of these cars?
> 
> >>Drive-by-wire, DbW, by-wire, or x-by-wire technology in the automotive industry replaces the traditional mechanical control systems with electronic control systems using electromechanical actuators and human-machine interfaces such as pedal and steering feel emulators. *Hence, the traditional components such as the steering column, intermediate shafts, pumps, hoses, belts, coolers and vacuum servos and master cylinders are eliminated from the vehicle.* Examples include electronic throttle control and brake-by-wire.
> 
> Seems you are listening to people who have no clue on this car and are associating TSB's to a long long list of defects. You may be better off buying a hybrid.


FWIW, people call cars with Electronic Throttle Bodies "Drive by Wire." It's a common thing in the industry even.


----------



## lynyrdskynyrd (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses guys!

I can't tell if i've offended some people so let me reply as follows:



> If you're already asking if it takes 87 Octane, this may be the wrong car for you.


Jump to conclusions much? seriously i didn't think asking if a late 90's design chevy v8 could take 87 octane was a silly question.. anyway found my answer in the manual:
++
Use premium unleaded gasoline with a posted octane of
91 or higher for best performance. You may also use
middle grade or regular unleaded gasoline rated at
87 octane or higher, but your vehicle’s acceleration may
be slightly reduced
++



> > Originally Posted by GTO JUDGE
> > Where did you here this? Have you ever looked at one of these cars?
> >
> > >>Drive-by-wire, DbW, by-wire, or x-by-wire technology in the automotive industry replaces the traditional mechanical control systems with electronic control systems using electromechanical actuators and human-machine interfaces such as pedal and steering feel emulators. Hence, the traditional components such as the steering column, intermediate shafts, pumps, hoses, belts, coolers and vacuum servos and master cylinders are eliminated from the vehicle. Examples include electronic throttle control and brake-by-wire.
> ...


Thanks LS2MN6, that is what i meant and i just prefer a throttle cable. So it is true that the LS2 is electronic throttle?

GTO Judge - I don't understand your comment to recommend a hybrid.. was that supposed to be some kind of insult?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Love driving my car, but I wouldn't buy one again(mine as a DD and you have to have deep pockets to keep these on the road compared to other cars in its class).



BRZN said:


> Price falling fast on these cars? Have you priced premium lately? You get your foot into this car outside of highway cruising for any length of time and you can get as little as 8mpg!


Gas isn't the reason for the price of the car. It is because the cars are an awesome idea but not build properly. **** suspension, **** brakes, **** factory sound system. Seats are GREAT though... if the stiching doesn't rip...

The fun of driving the GTO is so much better then my Mustang, but the Mustang feels like a much better car and can be modded/maintained for an actual reasonable price.


----------



## Belnick (Mar 24, 2011)

jpalamar said:


> Love driving my car, but I wouldn't buy one again(mine as a DD and you have to have deep pockets to keep these on the road compared to other cars in its class).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe a bit off topic, what after market part do you suggest instead of the #¤" ones you mentioned ?


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

lynyrdskynyrd said:


> Thanks LS2MN6, that is what i meant and i just prefer a throttle cable. So it is true that the LS2 is electronic throttle?


All GenIV Engines (LS2\3\7\9\A) are all "Drive-By-Wire" no Throttle Cable. Most cars now are this way. Around 2005-2008 you have the death of most engines with throttle cables.


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

I have a 2006 6 speed with 25K miles on it. -

New battery, water pump, transmission return lines, small electrical problem, the remote lock on passenger side quit working. Over the last 4 years I have about $1250.00 in out of warranty repairs. Only uses 91-93 octane. I love this car and plan to keep it for years to come. P.S. Every problem I ever had *never* left me broke down on the side of the road. Still get lots of looks and thumbs up even living in Los Angeles among all the exotics.


----------



## superman390 (Mar 30, 2011)

i have an 06 6.0 i bought it when i was 20 i have it for about a year i bought it with the backseat stitching problem but its not a huge deal to fix . ya it has a lot of power just learn how to drive it mines a 6 speed and i love it i ALWAYS put 91 in it and never use gas that has ethanol mine runs like a beast with about 57000 miles i havnt had to fix anything yet i personally love my hood idk how you couldnt like it but anyways there awesome cars and there beasts you love one if you get one


----------



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

Biggest favor you can do for yourself is to buy a 6spd even if it costs a bit more! You will not be unhappy.

I found my 05 for 18500 with only 17,944 miles one it. Pontiac certified it too. If you look around you'll find the right one, so my advice is not to jump the gun on anything. I found a 6spd too. I wasn't event considering an Auto. This may be tough since all GTOs are used but you can get a 6.0 GTO with the optional hood scoop delete like the 04's have. I'm with you on that one cause I think the flat hood looks sleeker, but mine has hood scoops and I'm not removing them. Car came that way and that's how it's staying. 

So far no problems on mine and the carfax said that all oil changes from mile 0 to when I bought it was at the same pontiac dealership. Knock wood it's problem free forever.


----------



## Lukemo2 (Apr 13, 2010)

It doesn't seem unusual to me that a 7 year old car would be worth half of it's original value...

According to Edmunds, the average car depreciates up to 60% in the first 5 years of it's life. 

Correct me if I'm wrong, but 2 large contributing factors to cars that hold their value better are vehicles with a proven history of reliability and/or are in high demand.

Lets face it: The market for a used GTO is small. Plus, the car was only sold here for 3 years so there is no history. 

I've put 40,000 miles on my '04 and haven't had any mechanical problems. It has some strange quirks here and there, but nothing terrible. I'd stay away from anything that's been modified.

My 2 cents (I might be lambasted for saying this); but despite the '04 having the less powerful LS1, this engine's life cycle was 1997 - 2005 and was put in the GTO near the end of it's time. Presumably, most of the bugs had been engineered out of it by then. The LS2's were brand new when they went into the '05-'06 GTO's. To me, this means they would be more likely to have problems...


----------



## Baker (Mar 30, 2011)

Dear skynyrd I like the name I have owned my 05 for about a year and I Love it I think you would enjoy the car too. But if the only thing keeping you from an 05 or 06 is the throttle I suggest you drive one first Happy Hunting Pontiacs forever


----------



## IcemanGTO (Mar 2, 2011)

Overall when compairing to other vehicles in the same class 
the 04-06 Pontiac GTO's are dependable and reliable vehicles to own.
Also the resale value is pretty good on the 04-06 Pontiac GTO's.
In my area these vehicles are very rare to see them for sale
and people want to purchase one but,can't find one local.


----------



## lynyrdskynyrd (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the feedback guys. Haven't found one i'm ready to jump on yet but sure the right one will come up soon enough.




Baker said:


> Dear skynyrd I like the name I have owned my 05 for about a year and I Love it I think you would enjoy the car too. But if the only thing keeping you from an 05 or 06 is the throttle I suggest you drive one first Happy Hunting Pontiacs forever



I also like the flat hood of the 04. Haven't seen an 05-06 with a flat hood but since someone posted it's possible i'll be keeping an eye out for one


----------



## pcviper13 (Dec 1, 2009)

Well I don't want to be negative here but you better have some deep pockets if you want to mod the car and there is a long list of crap that goes wrong on them. After you rebuld over half of the car you will have a great car though.I bought mine about 2 1/2 years ago and paid cash for it just to turn arround and put about another 8 grand into it. It was a great car when I first got it untill I decided to put some new tires on it and noticed the dreaded strut rub. then the snow ball kept rolling. I love my car and would not sell it but I would not buy another one either just to go through all of this again. By the way I have a 04. I chose it over a 04 cobra and still do not regret it. It is a fast car and the engine is a bombshell just waiting to unleash it's furry. I would suggest that you read up on the car first just to see if it is what you want to wrench on. The plus side is that there are not many on the roads in one place so it is nice to drive a car that is different.


----------



## BigMike275 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the information! I'm also looking into getting a GTO. I'm looking at an '06 model and the only question I have is the transmission. Is the automatic a huge performance set back? And does it limit you from upgrading the car in areas such as camshafts? I've heard things from friends but I figured I'd ask the experts!


----------



## pcviper13 (Dec 1, 2009)

The automatic is just as good. If you have ever drove a Corvette with a automatic then you know what you are getting. It would make a great DD and if you do alot of city driving it would be a better choice IMO. It is just prefferance. Mods on a automatic are okay until you go with a big cam, when you do you would want to change out the converter for a stall to match the new cam. It is really no big deal though.


----------



## Mikesan (Apr 2, 2011)

Don't waste your time looking for an '05/'06 with a flat hood. From what I remember, very, few few '05's came that way and I don't think any '06's did. Maybe someone with better knowledge will correct me on that. Better to swap hoods with an '04 guy looking for your scoops. It's like ebay ads for "ultra rare" bench seat, column shift 6 cylinder '68 Camaros. They're rare, because back then no one wanted one equipped that way. They still don't.


----------



## Usarmymullins (May 1, 2011)

im currently looking for my first V8. i drove my friends 2005 GTO all stock and instantly wanted one.


----------

